# Need Axle seal number



## egross (Jun 18, 2021)

Rear axle seal for 53AH8ST 3050 Cub Cadet Zero Turn


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello egross, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a parts diagram for your rear axle:

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

Unfortunately, the seals are not available from partstree, and they do not give part numbers. I would call them and request part numbers. You may have to carefully pull the seals and take them to a bearing shop or auto parts store. How old is this mower??


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Cub Cadet likes to run Parker wheel motors. Look for a Parker # on the wheel motors, or see if you can ID the motor on their web-site below and get their seal #'s
PARKER WHEEL MOTORS

Motion Industries is another good source for hard to find seals for z-turn drive motors and pumps
https://www.motionindustries.com/


----------

